
Ask HN: Show us your personal site - FajitaNachos
I&#x27;m about to embark on a redesign of my own site, and in search of a little inspiration I thought I would see what the community is up to. I&#x27;ll go first, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fajitanachos.com&#x2F;
======
azdle
[https://mkii.org/](https://mkii.org/) \- Pretty minimal style based on [1].
It's a static site that I generate with my woefully incomplete static site
generator written in rust [2].

[1]
[http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/](http://bettermotherfuckingwebsite.com/)

[2] [https://github.com/azdle/virgil](https://github.com/azdle/virgil)

------
ninadmhatre
[https://ninadmhatre.com](https://ninadmhatre.com)

I have created my site in python + flask + bootstrap, its minimal look. this
was my first attempt at creating putting something on internet

------
PlatnumD
[https://www.bookmark.com](https://www.bookmark.com) I feel we have done a
good job with a clean video looping 5 clips.

------
fbellag
Really basic stuff but here it is:
[http://bellagamba.net.ar](http://bellagamba.net.ar)

------
nicnocquee
[http://www.delightfuldev.com](http://www.delightfuldev.com) Jekyll+Appolo
theme.

------
ChrisLTD
[http://ChrisLTD.com](http://ChrisLTD.com) – built on Jekyll

------
geeio
[http://gee.io](http://gee.io)

